# Lower steering bearing or tie rod ends ????



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

On this big bear I have quite a bit of play in the handlebars without the tires even moving.....would this be from the lower steering bearing or rod ends


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> On this big bear I have quite a bit of play in the handlebars without the tires even moving.....would this be from the lower steering bearing or rod ends


Look at the steering stem while trying to turn it.. it should rotate only. If its moving side to side or up and down its the stem. Look at the tie rods doing the same thing, if its rod ends you will see the play at the stem or knuckle, where they are bolted. I know I have to keep an eye on my tie rod end at the steeering stem , they like to come loose. Not sure if its a problem on the Big Bear but worth looking to see if its just loose.


----------

